# Sarcoids......Blood Root Cream



## Diamore (28 April 2016)

Sorry i know this has been done to death but.....

Blood root cream? 
Vets are suggesting this prior to liverpool treatment first, any done this and had it work?

Im not going down the toothpaste root and Turmeric upsets her tummy so although we have tried that the behaviour resulting from sore tum is unpleasant to say the least!


----------



## Hepsibah (28 April 2016)

I've used it on nodular sarcoids and it worked well. I got the Newmarket bloodrood ointment, IIRC it was around £30. It took about ten days of being applied every day, just a dab to thinly cover the sarcoid and not the surrounding area using a cotton bud. The sarcoid separated from the surrounding flesh then fell off, leaving a raw looking wound. The wound didn't cause any problems, I just treated it like any other wound and it healed well.


----------



## Diamore (28 April 2016)

Hepsibah said:



			I've used it on nodular sarcoids and it worked well. I got the Newmarket bloodrood ointment, IIRC it was around £30. It took about ten days of being applied every day, just a dab to thinly cover the sarcoid and not the surrounding area using a cotton bud. The sarcoid separated from the surrounding flesh then fell off, leaving a raw looking wound. The wound didn't cause any problems, I just treated it like any other wound and it healed well.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant exactly the response i was hoping for! Yes vet seems to think that this will work well for mine in the same way! Did you have any reoccurrence?


----------



## Hepsibah (28 April 2016)

Not in the five years since I treated.


----------



## Diamore (28 April 2016)

Great feel much better about this all now!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 April 2016)

Diamore said:



			Sorry i know this has been done to death but.....

Blood root cream? 
Vets are suggesting this prior to liverpool treatment first, any done this and had it work?

Im not going down the toothpaste root and Turmeric upsets her tummy so although we have tried that the behaviour resulting from sore tum is unpleasant to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

Puts hand up!!!!!!

  Me me me

  Though we did have to do the course twice, ironically my vet was up 2 hrs ago to check on my mares sarcoids and take photos to send to Liverpool, she was pleased with even her face one looks good though the inner leg one is taking ages to fall off
this is the one on the inner leg at the top


----------



## Lucyad (28 April 2016)

Yes, very successful, would highly recommend.


----------



## Scatterbrain (28 April 2016)

I tried a couple of courses of Liverpool cream but the sarcoid kept growing back. Then tried bloodroot and this successfully eradicated it. No sign of it returning after 4 years.


----------



## HelenS (28 April 2016)

Ooops, seems I'm the exception then. My vet suggested I try it first, but it didn't work on my gelding and I ended up with Liverpool cream....and latterly had them all lasered, which seems to have been the most successful treatment for my youngster. 
Good luck with it, it seems to works for some and not for others, hopefully you will be one of the people it works for. Certainly a cheaper option to try first.


----------



## Peggs (10 July 2016)

Resurrecting an older post.... Looking to use this on a recent diagnosed sacoids (I have a worried human thread already running!), all of which are very small. 

I've been researching and people seem to have had good success, as with sarcoids always mixed. I have a couple of questions though.. is the cream you get from the vet the same as the one you can buy through places such as ****** and IF it does work and sarcoids fall off, what would people recommend as a  post treatment regime? 

Also.. Anyone who have had success, have you had any return? 

Vet is coming Tuesday to give an immune system boosting vaccination, so will run same questions through them again. 

Thank you as always for any experiences!!!


----------



## wanderersmelody (10 July 2016)

I am not sure about any of the creams as my horse had a nasty sarcoids by his sheath. I thought it would irritate him putting the cream there. I had the sarcoids layered off in March and have been astonished how it healed up. I have been very impressed.


----------



## Scatterbrain (10 July 2016)

Still no sign of my one returning and that's been over 4 years now since Bloodroot treatment. I purchased the tub via the internet, no prescription required. It's formulated by a vet in Newmarket and he was happy to discuss it's use over the telephone. I used Elastoplast spray on plaster over the open wound on a daily basis to keep the flies off.


----------



## Rattyv (16 February 2017)

HGA-12 said:



			Puts hand up!!!!!!

  Me me me

  Though we did have to do the course twice, ironically my vet was up 2 hrs ago to check on my mares sarcoids and take photos to send to Liverpool, she was pleased with even her face one looks good though the inner leg one is taking ages to fall off
this is the one on the inner leg at the top  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Hi, I know this is an old post but my horse has a sarcoid exactly like this and I am considering putting bloodroot on it. I was wondering how you got on with it last year and if it got rid of your horses sarcoid and if you would use the same treatment again? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Meadow (19 February 2017)

Used it this winter. I was advised to apply in a rotation of a week on and a week off over a period of 6 weeks (so 3 applications). My guys were only very small and one only needed a week and the others I only did for 2 weeks (one week break between them). I applied using a cotton bud twice a day and washed each one with saline before applying.  

My guy had a lot of swelling but the vet was happy I continued. After application he was left with some massive open sores. I then used flamazine once a day and if they got bedding or a bit of mud on them from going out I washed with a weak iodine solution. The scars are tiny and I now just apply derma gel once a day as they are still a little bit dry and flakey.

He was also on a course of bute through out to make it a little more comfortable for him. 

I won't say they are definitely gone as I don't want to jynx myself but I am living in hope  (now touching every bit of wood around me lol!!). I've also got him on all sorts of supplements for his skin and to support his immune system in hope of preventing anymore springing up, its costing a fortune and he's proably peeing it all out but I hope its doing him some good 

If I can figure it out when Im next on my laptop I'll post a picture of the sores, they were pretty impressive!


----------



## sjp1 (19 February 2017)

Well mine had several sarcoids when I bought him - I found the Global Herbs Sarc Ex WHEN I finally understood it was all about the immune system and I put him their Immuplus as well - cleared up altogether - this was 8 years ago and they haven't ever come back.  Initially I used lots and lots of pots of Sarc Ex but it was only when I used the Immuplus as well tht they just went.

But mine did have four homes in the year previous to me owning him and he was fairly stressed.  I didn't want to go down the Liverpool treatment route - which I know some have had success with but a fellow livery had very little success with - and if the Immuplus and Sarc Ex had not worked I would have gone down the bloodroot avenue - however, at the time mine was stressy and kicky and once ripped my whole nail off when I was putting mud fever boots on - again - a problem with a bad immune system.

Everyone has different routes, mine had five sarcoids and all went and none touch wood have returned.


----------



## Meadow (19 February 2017)

sjp1 said:



			Well mine had several sarcoids when I bought him - I found the Global Herbs Sarc Ex WHEN I finally understood it was all about the immune system and I put him their Immuplus as well - cleared up altogether - this was 8 years ago and they haven't ever come back.  Initially I used lots and lots of pots of Sarc Ex but it was only when I used the Immuplus as well tht they just went.

But mine did have four homes in the year previous to me owning him and he was fairly stressed.  I didn't want to go down the Liverpool treatment route - which I know some have had success with but a fellow livery had very little success with - and if the Immuplus and Sarc Ex had not worked I would have gone down the bloodroot avenue - however, at the time mine was stressy and kicky and once ripped my whole nail off when I was putting mud fever boots on - again - a problem with a bad immune system.

Everyone has different routes, mine had five sarcoids and all went and none touch wood have returned.
		
Click to expand...

have you continued to use both supplements with your guy?


----------



## Rattyv (20 February 2017)

sjp1 said:



			Well mine had several sarcoids when I bought him - I found the Global Herbs Sarc Ex WHEN I finally understood it was all about the immune system and I put him their Immuplus as well - cleared up altogether - this was 8 years ago and they haven't ever come back.  Initially I used lots and lots of pots of Sarc Ex but it was only when I used the Immuplus as well tht they just went.

But mine did have four homes in the year previous to me owning him and he was fairly stressed.  I didn't want to go down the Liverpool treatment route - which I know some have had success with but a fellow livery had very little success with - and if the Immuplus and Sarc Ex had not worked I would have gone down the bloodroot avenue - however, at the time mine was stressy and kicky and once ripped my whole nail off when I was putting mud fever boots on - again - a problem with a bad immune system.

Everyone has different routes, mine had five sarcoids and all went and none touch wood have returned.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this information. Oh my goodness I can't believe you had your nail ripped off - that is very very ouchy!!! 
I have started him on the Sarc Ex already and I'm just working up to the full dose. Maybe I should look at the Immuplus as well as he is a bit of a stress head. I think I'll give this a go first before using the bloodroot. How long after you fed the Immuplus did they go?


----------



## Rattyv (20 February 2017)

Meadow said:



			Used it this winter. I was advised to apply in a rotation of a week on and a week off over a period of 6 weeks (so 3 applications). My guys were only very small and one only needed a week and the others I only did for 2 weeks (one week break between them). I applied using a cotton bud twice a day and washed each one with saline before applying.  

My guy had a lot of swelling but the vet was happy I continued. After application he was left with some massive open sores. I then used flamazine once a day and if they got bedding or a bit of mud on them from going out I washed with a weak iodine solution. The scars are tiny and I now just apply derma gel once a day as they are still a little bit dry and flakey.

He was also on a course of bute through out to make it a little more comfortable for him. 

I won't say they are definitely gone as I don't want to jynx myself but I am living in hope  (now touching every bit of wood around me lol!!). I've also got him on all sorts of supplements for his skin and to support his immune system in hope of preventing anymore springing up, its costing a fortune and he's proably peeing it all out but I hope its doing him some good 

If I can figure it out when Im next on my laptop I'll post a picture of the sores, they were pretty impressive!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. Its really helpful to hear peoples experiences. I'm going to give the Sarc Ex and Immuplus a go and see if that works. If not I'll go for the bloodroot


----------



## cauda equina (20 February 2017)

I bought a horse 9 years ago with 2 sarcoids, previously treated (I'm not sure how, but one was open and bleeding and he was very suspicious about any handling in that area.)
 I gave him homeopathic Thuja and both sarcoids disappeared within weeks; the hair regrew, and there has never been any sign of recurrence.


----------



## Rattyv (20 February 2017)

hi Cauda equina, I've heard about people using Thuja. How big were the Sarcoids on your horse and what kind were they? Also, how much Thuja do you give and and where do you get the Thuja from? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## cauda equina (20 February 2017)

Flat, scabby ones, about 3-4 cm in diameter. 
I just got human Thuja tabs from Boots, and gave him 2 a day in his feed.
I know it sounds absurd that sarcoids could be cured like this, but the fact is, they went!
 Coincidence? Possibly, but it was cheap, and not at all traumatic for the horse, so worth a try


----------



## Rattyv (20 February 2017)

Thats really helpful. Thank you


----------



## cauda equina (20 February 2017)

Good luck!


----------

